
Bootylicious: What the pirates of yore tell us about modern counterparts (2009) - Tomte
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2009/09/07/bootylicious
======
stcredzero
_So long as one of the nations involved considered it legal, privateering
wasn’t technically piracy, but the Spanish liked to put the paperwork making
this claim around the necks of privateers that they hanged. The privateers
themselves, according to a 1724 account, tended to “make very little
Distinction betwixt the Lawfulness of one, and the Unlawfulness of the
other,”_

So many things in this article remind me of many somewhat skeezy "hackers"
I've met since moving here to the Bay Area.

